# Bad news!



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Kevin Magee, former player of Varese, Torino and Maccabi Tel Aviv (he won with the yellows 7 Israeli leagues, playing 3 Champions' Cup finals) died in a car accident in Los Angeles. He was 44 years old. 

This is really sad. Kevin Magee has been one of my favourite player when I was a child, I remember him in the legendary games of Olimpia Milan and Maccabi Tel Aviv, one of the most spectacular and productive American players we've seen in Europe. 
R.I.P.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

That's really sad. Just the sound of his name used to remind me of the old times, when basketball was so different.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah that's really sad. I remember him when he played for Macabi in the late 80's when Macabi had a super team with 5 americans and Jamsi. He was the team's best player. R.I.P.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is the best player to ever play at UCI it's the closest D1 school to my house only like 10 minutes away.


----------

